# Frigidaire Side By Side Not Dispensing Ice



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> My Frigidaire Side by Side, Model # GLHS35EHW6 will not dispense ice. It still is making ice and dispenses water. When the lever is pressed, there is no noise. The auger can be turned manually. Any ideas what may be the problem?


Post a schematic.


----------



## Mike_1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have a schematic.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://lookup.partadvantage.com/lookup/frigidaire/45296


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike_1 said:


> Sorry, I don't have a schematic.


It's probably pasted on the back panel, either on the outside or the inside.
By default, I assume it has a motor in series with a lever switch in series with connectors and cabling in series with the power, possibly in series with a fuse, and all these have to be working. 
You'll need a VOM or DVM to trace it.

But before you lift a screwdriver check on the price of replacement parts. It may not be worth it to you to fix it, depending on the age of your fridge.


----------

